# Failed IVF cycle - what to do next



## tams1234 (Nov 20, 2009)

Hi ladies,
I hope I've come to the right board. My last post got lost somewhere...
Just emerged from the horrible 2ww. Thought we'd been lucky on the night before the day of testing as got a very faint positive, but then tested the last two days and negative so 16 days past embryo transfer, I think that's it for us.
Despairing really. I don't know what to do next. I have had two natural pregnancies in 2009 and 2010 both ending in late miscarriage at around 19 weeks. Diagnosed with an incompetent cervix and had a TAC in 2011.
The thing is I'm still not completely sure if IVF is what we should be doing or whether there is a chance it happening naturally. I feel that for the past year we have put all our hope in this and it's ended in failure.
I had one 8 cell emblem put back and the clinic agreed to freeze the other 7 cell as I can't have two out back in because of my cervical issues.
I just feel that I have this dream that will never ever come true because for the last 5 years we've been knocked back time and time again. It's taken a toll on everything and I just don't know where to go from here.
I feel that there are investigations that haven't been done because how could I get pregnant twice in quick succession and now nothing? I feel that the late miscarriages have caused a problem somewhere along the line and just keep getting told IVF is the best option....
Is anyone able to give me any thoughts on what I should ask at the follow up? The doctor told me at the egg collection that I was the 'best candidate he'd seen all week'... So if that doesn't raise opens what does?
Despairing... And feeling very low


Tams


----------



## tams1234 (Nov 20, 2009)

36 views and not one reply? Am I on the wrong board? Anyone?


----------



## M0ncris (Aug 25, 2013)

Oh Tams, it is so hard going through the first failure of ivf.  Do you get any other goes?  I know you are feeling bad at the moment, so focus on taking one day at a time.  It will get better.

In terms of things to ask at follow up, there are some great questions on the site here (in the clinic support section under arcg, under questions to ask for consutation if you scroll down there are some follow up questions).  They are basically what do you think happened, is there anything we can do to improve our chances, how do we improve egg or sperm quality, do you recommend any tests? 

I don't know about your clinic but you could ask them if they will do tests for recurrent miscarriages to see if there is anything there.  We have now gone private and the investigations are much more thorough but you may not be there yet. 

Give yourself a little time to process things as it is so tough to go through.  I know some ladies have also contacted Penny at Serum for a consultation so it might be worth doing that.  Agate also has some great information on her immune investigations thread.  I think you can search her and hopefully the info will come up on this site.

Good luck,
M
X


----------

